# CCP 13’ 3-6 Reel Seat



## permit (May 10, 2003)

Ok my first ever heaver build as well as first time pulling the components together. What size reel seat, and what size but cap do I need to order? Ordering from mud hole if that matters. Thanks all help appreciated.


----------



## GooseCreekRods (Apr 10, 2021)

I first get the blank I want. Once it comes in, I then mark off where I want the rear grips, reel seat and foregrip. Then using a set of calipers, I measure the rod at those points. So if you measure 20mm at the biggest point where the reel seat will go, then order a 22 or 25mm reel seat. You will then need to create arbors (I use masking tape) so the reel seat will fit snug. Mudhole has videos on this I think.


----------



## lite tackle (Jun 5, 2006)

That rod will accept a 22mm reel seat. A small amount of masking tape will be needed to create the arbors. I just got done building 3 this winter.


----------



## lite tackle (Jun 5, 2006)

The blank is a uniform diameter for the butt section so a 22mm butt cap will work.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Forget the masking tape and get graphite arbors


----------



## poppop1 (Feb 16, 2004)

Sandcrab said:


> Forget the masking tape and get graphite arbors


I know you build rods, what blank would my old factory Allstar Breakaway 11'9'' spinning rod be please?. a 1418??, thanks,...pop.


----------



## Catch This (Nov 19, 2005)

what blank would my old factory Allstar Breakaway 11'9'' spinning rod be please?. a 1418??, thanks,...pop. 

Yes, it would be the All Star 1418....great blank!


----------



## poppop1 (Feb 16, 2004)

Catch This said:


> what blank would my old factory Allstar Breakaway 11'9'' spinning rod be please?. a 1418??, thanks,...pop.
> 
> Yes, it would be the All Star 1418....great blank!


thank you...


----------

